# f2 or not f2 that is the question



## leeroy (Aug 30, 2013)

hi all im looking for a good looking cockapoo but which grow up to be the cutest the f1 or f2 i know the difference between them both but im looking more for a dog that looks more teddy bear like and would of thought the f2 is the one as two cockapoos bread together would make a more teddy like dog is that true? answers appreciated many thanks lee


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

All cockapoos are gorgeous!! 
Are you looking for a curlier Cockapoo?
If so you may want an F1b, (an F1 Cockapoo, bred back with a poodle)
Or maybe consider an American Cockapoo mix rather than an English mix? (Tend to be smaller)
The possibilities are endless....


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Like Tracey said, all Cockapoos are gorgeous and to me they all look like teddy bears  What I seem to understand about F2's are that within a litter 'throw backs' can happen so that puppies can take on characteristics of either poodle, cocker spaniel or cockapoos.


----------



## leeroy (Aug 30, 2013)

lots to learn guys thanks for the information


----------



## leeroy (Aug 30, 2013)

just to get this right if i go for an f2 cocka i thought that there mother and father were both cockas aswell, which meant there wouldnt be a look of a spaniel or poodle it just looks like a cocka if you know what i mean lol


----------



## leeroy (Aug 30, 2013)

leeroy said:


> just to get this right if i go for an f2 cocka i thought that there mother and father were both cockas aswell, which meant there wouldnt be a look of a spaniel or poodle it just looks like a cocka if you know what i mean lol


the dog im after is in the gallery page 2 sandy coloured pup called bear now thats what i realllllllllly want beautiful colour beautful coat and teddy looking what is that dog f1 or f2 and is it bread from cockas or mixed????? love that puppy so much


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

They are the same. It is common to get smooth coated pups in F2 litters but a decent breeder will know this and be able to point out which pups they are. Your hardest job will be finding a GOOD F2 breeder. Lots of people get a Cockapoo, think they can make a few quid, mate to another Cockapoo not realising the grandad effect that happens in second generation breeding. They then sell the pups and some buyers can be disappointed with getting a very cocker spaniel looking Cockapoo. For some this isn't a problem but if you are adamant about the look you want then you need to be a little more careful when looking for a pup.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

leeroy said:


> just to get this right if i go for an f2 cocka i thought that there mother and father were both cockas aswell, which meant there wouldnt be a look of a spaniel or poodle it just looks like a cocka if you know what i mean lol


This makes no sense. Mother and father both cockers means you get a cocker spaniel. Unless you are using cocka as an abbreviation of Cockapoo?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have never seen a cockapoo that wasn't good looking or cute, they are all gorgeous. The F1s are less likely to moult if that would make any difference to you. But remember if you are that fussy on looks they are all crossbreeds so there are no guarantees.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

leeroy said:


> the dog im after is in the gallery page 2 sandy coloured pup called bear now thats what i realllllllllly want beautiful colour beautful coat and teddy looking what is that dog f1 or f2 and is it bread from cockas or mixed????? love that puppy so much


Ah yes I agree Bear is totally gorgeous  although I think he looks like many of the other Cockapoo's on here and he will change so much as he grows. Maybe pm bears owner to see if he is F1 etc


----------

